# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Holtona mosfetnieki ampi

## tornislv

Labvakar!
Tā kā ienācās 3 gab 1000VA trafi (2gab 2 x 55 V RMS un 1 gab 2 x 60V RMS) komplektā ar keisiem, radiatoriem, utt, kā pielikumā, un mūsdienu ķīniešu krutkas STK tādu Umax netur (oriģināli tur bija STK-4050, abet nu pa 85V plecā ir tālu laukā no SOA, kas skaitās 60-65V - kā jamās oriģināli tur nesvila, nezinu, bet tagad nopērkamās atvadās ar paukšķi), tad nāksies taisīt kaut ko pašam. Kaspich protams (pamatoti) uzbrauks par atdarināšanu, bet šoreiz man negribas jaunradi taisīt, neesmu arī tāds specs. Tad nu lūk gribēju zināt, vai kādam ir pieredze ar Aussie ampiem, ko var teikt labu vai sliktu. Mani interesē ar 2 - 3 IRFiem plecā, lai tur lielo spriegumu un 4Om slodzi...
Jāpameklē vai kaut kur kāds PCB nepiedāvā jau gatavas ar.
Keisi šādi (arī versija bez indikatoriem)  :: 
[attachment=0:16uzp5my]images.jpg[/attachment:16uzp5my]

----------


## osscar

http://www.aussieamplifiers.com/ te ir kiti  ::

----------


## osscar

p.s. - labs guvums  ::

----------


## tornislv

nu tie kiti tur ir pamatīgā ciparā + shipings + muita & PVN ...

----------


## osscar

nu tad nu vai nu ebays...apšaubāmi - vai no esp lapas 200w mosfet amps...bet ar nav nekāds advancētais

----------


## osscar

http://sound.westhost.com/project101.htm pcb

----------


## marizo

Kādreiz Latgalītē tirgojās Holtons sabērts maisiņā.

----------


## osscar

nu tas ir vecais  ::  ar nepareizo biasa poča pielēgumu  ::

----------


## osscar

http://www.national.com/pf/LM/LME49830.html#Overview nu šitai labi parametri + ir application notes.  Uzliec 2 pārus izejā - un aidā.
nu ebajā arī - http://www.ebay.com/itm/LME49830-K15...item19c4c291a9

----------


## AndrisZ

Paldies, Osscar! Tā pāris līdzīgiem verķiem mainīju transformatorus, lai LM vai TDA varētu piejaucēt, bet tas nemaz nebija good  ::  
Kur šis ir nopērkamas?

----------


## tornislv

kaut kā , ņemot vērā to, ka tas kits nāk no CN, nav uzticība, ka nesanāk, kā man ar to STK mikreni, ka vāks pa gaisu. Bez tam man uz radiatora nelien 8cm plats PCB.

----------


## osscar

LME49830 - priekš Fetiem

LME49810- priekš BJT

farnellī jābūt - ja nemaldos ap 10Ls.

----------


## osscar

http://www.national.com/an/AN/AN-1850.pdf paša ražotāja PCB , kā reiz 2 traņu pariem.

----------


## Ar4

Vari mēģināt paraugus dabūt.. Es _samploju_ vienu LME49830, bet man atnāca op-ampi LME49720 metāla korpusos   ::   Aizsūtīju e-pastu, šie teica lai opampus paturu un bez prasīšanas atsūtīja 5 gab LME49830 kautgan prasīju tikai vienu  ::

----------


## normundss

Es gada sākumā pētīju LME498XX risinājumus.  Tāpēc arī pavasarī ņēmos ar LM3886 čipampu - lai bišķi patrenētos pirms ķerties pie kaut kā normāla taisīšanas.  Bet nu pēc tam nebija laika un kādu brīdi vēl nebūs, tā ka te tīri teorētisks kopsavilkums:

Famīlijā ir LM4702 - vecāks, stereo. [/*:m:t1yru2ho]
LME49810 - jaunā sērija, mono, paredzēts BJT galam, bet var draivot arī MOSFET. Šim ir Baker clamp un pārslodzes indikācija, kas 49830 nav.  Varētu būt optimāls, ja grib pastūzi lai var SKAĻI KALBASĪT   ::  [/*:m:t1yru2ho]
LME49811 - paredzēts BJT galam, čipa izeja dziļāk A klasē, runā ka šī mikrene skanot vislabāk. Uz pusi zemāks THD+N salīdzinot ar 49810, ja kādam liekas svarīgi 0,0007% pret 0,00035%.  MOSFETUs arī noteikti var galā uzlikt, ja ne pa taisno tad ar draiveriem.  Šī appnote par LM4702 varētu būt vērtīga arī priekš LME49811 http://www.national.com/an/AN/AN-1645.pdf[/*:m:t1yru2ho]
LME49830 - paredzēts MOSFET galam, var uzgriezt līdz 16V bias spriegumu gadījumam ja sagribas 500W izeju A klasē. Grūti nopērkams čips. [/*:m:t1yru2ho]
No National protams var dabūt sampļus visiem   :: 

Negribi kādu no tām kārbām notirgot?  Es tur garajos ziemas vakaros ieliktu vai nu LME49810 vai LME49811 (vai vislabāk salīdzinātu abus) ar BUZ900/BUZ905 galā.

----------


## arnis

Normund, nekaa personiiga, bet --- jebkuram  ieejas/ izejas kjeedee sleegtam kondensatoram THD buus ar kaartu augstaaks, kaa noraadiitajiem chipiem. Pat ja tas buus kruts metalizeets polipropileens ar eļļu, tam buut 0,00X%, par leetajiem muusdienu poliesteriem 0,0X nemaz nerunaajot ... Shaubos, vai te elfaa kaadam vispaar ir taads apriikojums, kas tevis noraadiitos thd leveljus var sameeriit, par ausiiim nemaz nerunaajot  ::

----------


## osscar

no galvas neatceros , bet vien D.Selfa rakstiņā bija dažādu marku kondensatoru THD samērīti - man gan tā uz atmiņu liekas, ka bija ar 3 nullēm tas thd pie 10Vrms , ja pareizi atceros. vakarā uzmetīšu aci.

----------


## tornislv

A man ziemeļbriedis  :: 
Laikam vienu kasti mēģināšu celt uz STK, vienu - sakrāšu naudiņas un likšu Holtonus, trešo varu Normundam notirgot pa to pašu eBay + LBSS naudu, bez peļņas. Man labi, man ausis biezas, thd slikti dzirdu, nulles aiz komata nevaru saskaitīt  ::

----------


## osscar

nu nez - imho stk un 1000VA 2x60 V trafs neiet kopā  ::

----------


## tornislv

Pajem STK4050V datasheet un palasi  ::  (līdz +-90V barošana, SOA gan +/- 66V DC )
Problēma laikam ir tomēr faktā, ka 220V trafs ar mūsu spriegumu neiet kopā, reāli tur bija jānāk laukā mazāk. Nu un laikam oriģinālās stk bija izturīgākas  ::

----------


## Ar4

Ja nu sanāk uz Kuldīgas galu braukt, varu pārīti LME49830 iedot, pa velti nākušas.

----------


## ivog

> No National protams var dabūt sampļus visiem


 Nez nez, man tikko par sampļu sūtīšanu paprasīja shipping fee... par brīvu nesūta.

----------


## normundss

> No National protams var dabūt sampļus visiem  
> 
> 
>  Nez nez, man tikko par sampļu sūtīšanu paprasīja shipping fee... par brīvu nesūta.


 Vai nu esi nesen jau kādus sampļus esi sūtījis, vai arī anketā neizskaties pietiekami nopietni.  Es pavasarī dabūju čupu ar mazajiem opampiem un LME49810.  Tad pieprasīju vēl 49811 un 49830, bet bez shippinga nedeva.  Pirms pāris dienām pieprasīju atkal un viss ir ceļā.  Ja interesē konkrēti šie čipi, varu pārīti noziedot.
LM3886 un tamlīdzīgu širpotrebu protams viņi par velti nedāļā.  Interesantā kārtā katra parauga piegādes maksa ir aptuveni līdzīga ar preces veikala cenu  ::

----------


## ivog

Sūtījis neesmu, vakar tik piereģistrējos. Laikam pietiekami nopietns neizskatos. Tur kur prasīts uzņēmums ierakstīju vārdu un uzvārdu - ko lai dara, nav man privātā uzņēmuma, savukārt uz kantori kur strādāju īsti negribas atsaukties.

----------


## Ar4

Liec mājas nosaukumu vai kko tādu.. nepārbauda tur neko, es liku abreviatūru skolas nosaukumam. Daudzmaz normālu e-pastu. Un shipping fee bieži vien prasa, skatoties no tā cik sampli ir izsūtīti,kkādas kvotas.

----------


## Zigis

Nu var "nodibināt" firmu, ar attiecīgu emailu. 
Ilgu laiku mana firma saucās Apollo, nesen teksasieši atkoda, jaunā firma saucas ORB.
Postpadomju kreativitāte  ::

----------


## Delfins

Piereģistrē free domainu, uztais lapu un nohostē @-serveri kaut kur. Būs Tev kantoris  ::

----------


## JDat

A kāpēc jāčakarējas ar tiem free sampliem? Gribās būt izveicīgājiem par kapitālistiem? Nopirktu vajadzīgo mikreni un miers. Vienalga vai no kataloga vai no ražotāja. Savādāk vēl ražotājs uzliks BANu uz free sampļu sūtīšanu uz Latviju...

----------


## Vikings

> A kāpēc jāčakarējas ar tiem free sampliem? Gribās būt izveicīgājiem par kapitālistiem? Nopirktu vajadzīgo mikreni un miers. Vienalga vai no kataloga vai no ražotāja. Savādāk vēl ražotājs uzliks BANu uz free sampļu sūtīšanu uz Latviju...


 Vot vot. +100500. Takš ir tik daudz kantoru, kuri gādā visu iespējamo, vai tad tiešām ir žēl to dažu latu? Nē, nu HZ, saprotu, gribas haļavu, bet jāpriecājas, ka vispār ražotājs piedāvā paraugus. Pamēģināji - der - pērc.

----------


## ivog

Ja man PATIEŠĀM vajadzētu, tad arī ietu un nopirktu. Šoreiz bija tikai un vienīgi vēlme pārbaudīt kā tas haļavnuju paraugu pasūtīšanas pašākums darbojas, ar domu, ka nākotnē (tad kad izbeigsies lielā kaudze ar no ebaja savilktiem remontējamiem aparātiem un pāries vēlme vilkt jaunus) iespējams kaut ko uzlodēšu  ::

----------


## kazus0408

http://sites.google.com/site/quasisdiya ... mos-series nedraivojas gan ar čipampu, bet diezgan viegla shēma un man bez problēmām darbojas jau teju gadu. ar 4 mosfetiem plecā varēsi droši draivot 500w. kā reiz 2 kanālus un viss notiksies!  ::

----------


## osscar

Nu tas jau principā tas pats - tikai ar kvazi izeju (kas ir sliktāka) + klasiskā kļūda ar miera-strāvas poci - ja izmanto lēto  , kuriem mēdz pazust vidus kontakts - cepiens garantēts!!!

----------


## tornislv

Strādās jau arī šis. Iegādāju pie ķīnieša eksperimentālos nolūkos PCB priekš antīkā Holtona, kas, kā raksta, skanot labāk par jaunajiem,  4 pāri IRFP9240/240 izejā, tad jau, veļu laiks kad nāks, sākšu likt kopā.
Osscar, tu savām kastēm principiāli neliec izejas DC aizsardzību un relejus, vai kā? Soft starts ar ne visiem, liekas tev bija?

----------


## osscar

nelieku  principiāli  ::  ja amps izslēdzas / ieslēdzas bez burkšķa - nevajag aizsardzību. Ok, ja barošana +-70V tad gan varētu uzlikt DC aizsardzību 24v vai 12 V nav tik bīstami tumbām un manas nav tik mega dārgas), turklāt es neesmu topītājs - nespīdzinu pastūžus uz to iznīcības robežas.Vēl daudz kas atkarīgs no paša pastūža konstrukcijas - citam kā pazūd "rails" - tā otrs izejā   ::    soft start vajadzīgi jaudīgiem toriem. virs 300W, vismaz tā raksta , kaspič gan teiktu, ka visiem jāliek, jo īpaši ja daudz C filtrā, kuri baigi "sūc" strāvu. Pass piem soft starta vietā izmanto 10 omu termistoru, viens mīnuss - nevar uz reiz ieslēgt /izslēgt/ ieslēgt - jo termistoram jāatdziest. Kaut gan te daudz kas atkarīgs no tora ražotāja - jebkurā gadījumā indel tori ieslēdzas niknāk, ka piemēram nortel vai kādi citi ala audio tori - ar pareizajām serdēm. Vismaz pēc maniem novērojumiem - 300-400W tori ar kādiem 20 000 uf ieslēdzas mīksti. Indel indel 600W ar 85 000 uf var izrubīt korķus bez termistora. tik nočeko tam holtonam poča pareizību.  vēl var dabūt all in one kitus - soft start + DC protection+ speAKER delay. tik jāskatās kā ar jaudām un kādi releji  jo tiem ar var kontakti sakust un tad nepalīdz tā aizsardzība... tā notiek reizēm. var pa vienkāršo - crow bar uztaisīt  :: . Es lieku tīkla fuse slow blow + rail fuse - fast blow. Jautājusm retorisks - tu daudz ar ampiem ņemies - cik pats esi tā mājās lietojot pastūžus nosvilinājis ? Ja pārdotu viņus - tad liktu aizsardzības, priekš sevis - uzskatu, ka nevajag.

----------


## tornislv

Ir divi lietas - _savas_ skandas žēl, un 2 - parasti būkšķi ir izslēdzoties. Savukārt softstarts vnk patīkams, pat ja nevajadzīgs. Cita lieta, ka ķīniešu releji jau nu ampērus netur. Šis kits izskatās apgādāts ar pareizajiem relejiem  :: 
http://www.audiocreativ.com/DE/pd-65169 ... tegoryId=6

----------

